# Let's See Your Buckeroo Bred Horses



## Jill

It's been awhile since we did this, and some of us have "new Buckeroos" to share! So let's show each other our Buckeroo bred horses!!!






These are mine



As usual, their names are clickable links to their own pages with lots of pictures, more information, and pedigrees, etc.





*[SIZE=12pt]Ericas Echos of My Destiny (HOF), a/k/a "Destiny"[/SIZE]*2004 32" AMHR / AMHA smoky silver black stallion -- co-owned with Erica Killion

National Champion / Many Time Grand Champion / Halter Hall of Fame / Multi National All Star / AMHA Honor Roll

Grandson of both Alvadars Double Destiny and Little Kings Buck Echo






*[SIZE=12pt]Ericas Gone and DunIT, a/k/a "DunIT"”[/SIZE]*

2005 31" AMHR / AMHA grey-grullo fancy moving stallion -- National Top 10 (halter) & AMHA Honor Roll (halter) -- Multi Champion -- Proven Sire

Grandson of both Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too (“BTU”) and Yellow Diamond Little Feather, Great Grandson of Egyptian King






*[SIZE=12pt]Harrells Flirting With Perfection, a/k/a "Flirt"”[/SIZE]*

2006 AMHA/AMHR Silver Buckskin Show Filly -- Halter Champion

Rowdy and Buckeroo breeding (Daughter of Ten Ls Spirits Afterglow, Granddaughter of Cross Countrys Rowdys Reflection)






*[SIZE=12pt]Whinny For Me's Passionately Dun, a/k/a "Passion"[/SIZE]*

2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated Grey-Grulla Filly -- Expected To Mature @ 32"”

By Erica's Gone and DunIT (AMHR Nat'l Top 10 / AMHA Honor Roll / Multi Champion) and Out of Edgewood Skip To My Lou (Halter Champion)

Bloodlines include: Buckeroo, BTU, Yellow Diamond Little Feather, and Egyptian King






*[SIZE=12pt]Whinny For Me’s Big City Cover Girl, a/k/a "Cover Girl"[/SIZE]*

2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated Buckskin Filly -- Expected To Mature @ 32"”

By Little Kings Big City Buck (Sire of National Champions, Son of Buckeroo)

Out of Erica’s Double Dipped (a sibling to many National Champions and Sired by Little Kings B T Buck Bandito, Son of BTU)






*[SIZE=12pt]Ericas Double Dipped, a/k/a "Double"[/SIZE]*

2004 32" AMHA / AMHR Perlino Pinto Mare -- Bandito Daughter / BTU Granddaughter -- Sibling to Many National Champions

In foal for April 2009 to Erica's Echos of My Destiny (Halter HOF / National Champion -- Grandson of both Double Destiny and Buck Echo)






*[SIZE=12pt]Ericas Sweet as Sugar, a/k/a "Sweetie"[/SIZE]*

2004 30.5" AMHA / AMHR Perlino Pinto Mare -- Bandito Daughter / BTU Granddaughter -- Sibling to Many National Champions

In foal for February 2009 to Erica's Echos of My Destiny (Halter HOF / National Champion -- Grandson of both Double Destiny and Buck Echo)






*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Big City Bomb Shell, a/k/a "Bomb Shell"[/SIZE]*

2007 AMHA / AMHR Perlino Mare -- Buckeroo Granddaughter (her sire is Little Kings Big City Buck)

Show Quality Filly and Future Prized Broodmare






[SIZE=12pt]*Whinny For Me's Dun Buckin Around, a/k/a "Ducky"*[/SIZE]

2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated Show Colt -- Greying or Black Sabino Roan -- Expected To Mature @ 33"

By Erica's Gone and DunIT (AMHR Nat'l Top 10 / AMHA Honor Roll / Multi Champion), out of Harrells Rowdys Reflection of Hope (Halter Gr Champion)

Bloodlines include: Buckeroo, Rowdy, BTU, Yellow Diamond Little Feather, and Egyptian King






*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Big City Blue By U, a/k/a "Blue"”[/SIZE]*

2007 AMHR / AMHA Grey Gelding -- Buckeroo and Yellow Diamond Little Feather Grandson / Egyptian King Great Grandson

Maternal brother to my “DunIT”

Siblings on both sides are very successful National level halter horses as stallions






*[SIZE=12pt]Little King’s BT Bacardi Gold, a/k/a "Bacardi"”[/SIZE]*

2004 37.25” AMHR Golden Palomino Gelding -- Son of Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too ("BTU")

Supreme and Grand Halter Champion / First Place Solid Color -- My Favorite Horse





[SIZE=14pt]Please share your Buckeroo bred horses!!![/SIZE]


----------



## Leeana

Plenty of Buckeroo here too....

*Westwind BTU Crown Prince Narko* 32" Line / double bred BTU Grandson. Echo gr. Grandson too.






*Westwind BTU Crown Prince Flyte* 32" BTU Grandson out of a Natl Res. Champion mare. Echo Gr. Grandson too.











*Westwind BTU Crown Prince Stetson* 32" BTU Grandson. Echo Gr. Grandson Too. {for sale}











*Impressive Lights *28.5" stallion, Grandson *Sold.






*On The Rise Farms Silver Angel * 32.5" Great granddaugter of buckeroo, also a EK granddaughter on the bottom.











Hehe...and this girl is actually a Buckeroo grand daughter, just a slighly different Buckeroo. Had a good laugh when i got her AKC papers back, it was only ment to be


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis

I can finally say I own some Buckeroo



What's funny is I always thought that if/when I owned a Buckeroo bred horse he/she would be buckskin, but nope our guy is chestnut and as solid as can be, but is stunning IMO, can't wait to watch him grow/mature





Here's our Royal, 2008 AMHA/AMHR chestnut colt, sire is Little Kings Buckeroo Merlin a black son of Buckeroo, dam is a silver bay roan grand-daughter of Komokos Little King Supreme (also great-grand-daughter of his on dam side) and a great-grand-daughter of Fishers Master Mickey..

He's a chunky monkey right now, momma fed him really well and he's a pig at feeding time.. Need new photos of him, but haven't had the time with working and building the new barn.. Not going to be a happy camper as I'm weaning the two colts soon


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures

Believe it or not, by new appy mare has Buckeroo in her pedigree!! Goes back to Little Kings Centurian & Little Kings Buckwheat. I was surprised to find it in her pedigree. Probably where she gets those big brown eyes and lovely head!





I've got to get some recent pics of her! It's on my "to do" list!

*Almost Heaven's Frosty Chip*


----------



## minih

Here is our buckeroo bred boy, Erica's Big City Bailey's On Ice----






and our buckeroo bred girl who has a very special package she is carrying for us this winter--can't wait until next spring



Little Kings Boston Ballet -----


----------



## Jill

Beautiful horses everyone



:wub





Leeana, your last "filly" may not be show type by today's horse standards with her short neck, but she is something special anyhow. Winston says _"shuuu-shoooo"_ (wolf whistle)



:BigGrin


----------



## Katie Iceton

Here is my newest edition, Chickadee Ridge Supreme Alley Kat. He is out of Little Kings Skipper Supreme, a Boones Little Buckaroo Grandson. That buckaroo colour must skip a couple generation because his dad was a blue roan  I am really looking forward to this colts, and my future with him


----------



## iloveappys

Leeana said:


> Plenty of Buckeroo here too....
> 
> *Westwind BTU Crown Prince Stetson* 32" BTU Grandson. Echo Gr. Grandson Too. {for sale}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE THIS GUY !!!!! I can't put my finger on it, but every time I see his pictures, I get "the shivers"
> 
> Yeah....I know I'm a little strange


----------



## River Wood

RIVER WOOD'S MONTEGO SHASAEDOH..."Monty"


----------



## ShaunaL

Beautiful horses





I only have two Buckeroo-breds right now but I am expecting three Buck Echo grandkids next year





Seahorse Buckeroo Spirits Attitude, 2007 silver buckskin tobiano show colt, sired by TenL Spirits Afterglow who is a Buck Echo grandson. So Buckeroo is pretty far back on him but still there










Erica's Big City No Denying Me, 2008 bay show filly, Buckeroo and Nighthawk granddaughter. Deny will be at R Nationals with Erica in a few weeks and then coming home!! Thanks Erica!!!! Both Jedi and Deny will be shown for the 2009 show season


----------



## _minihorses4ever_

Here is Winners Circle Adonis, who Martha Hickham is leasing to me. He is a Buckeroo grandson. He won World Grand Champion Junior AND Senior Stallion. He also has quite the trot on him too.





Here he is, still looking awesome at 15.


----------



## Relic

grandkids


----------



## eagles ring farm

Our stallion 28" stutty Buckskin

Triple Ks Boogie Bow Tie

is a Buckeroo grandson on top and a Little Kings Buck the Sytem Grandson on the bottom






I love this head shot of him


----------



## targetsmom

We have only two for now:

SRF Buckshot, our stallion (also posted on the Rowdy-bred thread):

He is a Little Kings Buck On Broadway (BOB) grandson (also a Ramblin Starbuck grandson).






And Cay Lees Omegas Champagne On Ice, a Buck Echo granddaughter:


----------



## wpsellwood

We have a few of those too!

We have Back in Black a Baccarra son






Double Divine One






Jewel






Hey Gorgeous


----------



## chandab

I now have two Buckeroo-bred horses...

My first mini; Dakota:

Triple Ks Boogies Dakota Sunset - 2004 bay stallion






And, my newest addition; Bonny Blue:

Squires Montana Blizzard by George - 2007 cremello filly by Little Kings Buckeroo God (AKA: george)


----------



## BlueStar

I can proudly say we finally have some Buckeroo in our small herd. The first is a Buck Echo Granddaughter sired by TenL Echos Captive Spirit

M&MS Echos Spirit Alibi~A maiden mare (hoping she is a smokey black) expecting her first foal by our stallion in March!!






Then I have my 2008 colt who is a Buckeroo grandson and I will be repeating the breeding in 2009

Blue Stars Buckeroo Zion











I love them both!!


----------



## Jill

Such beautiful horses


----------



## CKC

Our Buckeroo bred gelding-Erica's Bailey Bay- "Bailey"


----------



## minie812

This is Rusty one of our studs. He is a grandson to Buckeroo.


----------



## yankee_minis

Bandit-- 2008 Colt - buckskin with dun factor- dorsal stripe and leg and shoulder barring

Grandson to Buckeroos Top Cat and Ten-L's Echo's Captive Spirit.

Great grandson to Boones Little Buckeroo, Little Kings Buck Echo and Little Kings Buck the System.

















Greenridge IMA Link to Buckeroo (Link) BTU son -2004 stallion

Look for him at Nationals






Diana - Buckeroos Top Cat daughter






*PLUS a couple surprises that I'll announce next month!!!*


----------



## Minimor

We've got several--here is one of our new acquisitions, JEM Wind Spirit (pending),






a BOB grandson who is out of a Buckeroo granddaughter/Rowdy great granddaughter. We also have another BOB grandson...our newest acquisition!... whose dam is also Buckeroo/Rowdy bred but I don't have photos of him up on the 'net yet.

This colt is sired by a Buckeroo grandson, Silver Plate White Lightning:






and we have 3 other Lightning offspring as well.

And, our senior stallion, JEM Ice Man, is out of a Rowbuck mare, so he goes back to both Buckeroo and Rowdy, as do all his offspring...


----------



## Jill

Beautiful horses


----------



## Latika

I have a Buckaroo baby!

This is "Unique Park Buckaroo's Sleeping Lullaby" - aka Sleepi










She is by Southern Cross Bucks Supreme (Boones Little Buckaroo grandson). She is lucky enough to carry a bit Komoko's Little Kings Supreme and a splash of Rowdy too 

*If anyone has any pictures of Southern Cross Bucks Supreme I would love to see them!*


----------



## PaintNminis

I have 3 "Buckeroos" in my Tiny Herd





My First Buckeroo





MCMs Silver Cloud

2006 Black & White Pinto Stallion 30" Buckeroo Great Grandson - Grandson to "Toyland Tiddly Winks"

I Love his Pretty head



























My Second Buckeroo

Paladins Daize of Maie

2006 Silver Bay Filly 33" Grand Daughter to Boones Little BTU Crown Prince

(so lots of Buckeroo Behind Her



Top Banana on the Dam's Side )









Then my Third (She was kinda a Surprise lol but I am so Proud to be aquiring

her!









) THANKS Julie!!!

_Introducing_

Old Stage Bit of Vegas in the Buff

2007 Buckskin Dun Filly 29" B.O.B Great Grand Daughter!






Thats all my Buckeroos (for now



)


----------



## CrescentMinis

Our newest horse is a Buckeroo great-granddaughter....

Little Kings Buckeroo Bonsai is her grandsire (buckskin),

sire is Eldorado Bonsai Cast in Bronze (palomino).

I really hope the next generation in '09 is back to buckskin (sire of '09 foal is Tibbs Regal Royale)!


----------



## streaker

Here are some of our Buckeroo bred horses.

Clear Brooks Buckeroo Boogie "Chucky" a grandson of Little Kings Buckeroo Times Too






Little Kings BT Simply Irresistible "Moe" a son of BTU






Rogers HSR Russian Eclipse a Buckeroo grand daugther


----------



## Reble

My BTU bloodlines:


----------



## ~Palomino~

CrescentMinis said:


> Our newest horse is a Buckeroo great-granddaughter....Little Kings Buckeroo Bonsai is her grandsire (buckskin),
> 
> sire is Eldorado Bonsai Cast in Bronze (palomino).
> 
> I really hope the next generation in '09 is back to buckskin (sire of '09 foal is Tibbs Regal Royale)!


Does her registered name happen to start with Magic Mist?


----------



## CheyAut

My double bred buckeroo filly:































Jessi


----------



## Jill

Very very nice!!! Keep them coming


----------



## novachick

I have one now...here's Teaselwood's Queen of Diamonds...aka...Red...

She's a great-granddaughter to Buckaroo, a grand-daughter to Little King's Buckaroo Dejavu and a daughter to Little King's Buck Armani.

But best of all...she is the biggest sweeheart!


























Also pictured is my new weanling colt Rascal, you can't get a picture of Red without Rascal, they are inseperable right now! :love


----------



## wantminimore

Here's my Buckeroo bred horse, EJH Bucks Spotlight. He's a Buckeroo grandson, his sire is Little Kings Robobuck and his dam is Mini Worlds Sparklette. It's not a very good pic but it's him all the same





Leslie


----------



## Tatonkas Dream

Ok mine is very diluted but gotta start somewhere I guess

I have a 2008 Perlino colt whos great granddaddy is Buckeroo

http://www.whimsicalfarm.com/Stallions/Bo_...t/bo_s_get.html


----------



## normajeanbaker

This is our Buckeroo bred horse. She is a 2005 mare. Lt Dans Magnificent Toy.


----------



## Jill

Beautiful horses again!!!









Jen, I think Treasure has Buckeroo in her, too



:wub


----------



## Irish Hills Farm

Alright .. Buckeroo bred horses here at Irish Hills Farm.

Little Kings Junior Jinx. Jinx is a grandson and great-great grandson of Buckeroo. lol






Little Kings B T Buck Bandito - son of IMA Boones Little Buckeroo Too (BTU) Bandito is a great grandson of Buckeroo.






Little Kings Heir To Glory - paternal sister to Jinx, Buckeroo granddaughter.






JMS Irish Hills Big City Promises - grandaughter of Buckeroo






Seahorse Spirit Gift Of Love - great granddaughter of Buckeroo






Irish Hills Way Cool Jr - son of Jinx - great grandson of Buckeroo






Irish Hills Rumours In The Air - no pic available at this time.


----------



## Jill

Love them, Sheryl









I see one of my favorite Baby Daddies and a couple Sisters to some of my girls



:wub


----------



## topnotchminis

*Impressive Lights *28.5" stallion, Grandson *Sold.






-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*He is the Father of my horse Buck Suede:*


----------



## Candice

Our new herdsire acquired just a few short months ago is Marystown Explosive Echo. He is sired by Buck Echo.



in the showring and here at home:


----------



## mrsj

Here's my Sunny - Exclusively Sunday Morning, Grandson of Little Kings Buckaroo Times Two and Great-grandson of Boone's Little Buckaroo and Little King's M'Lady Buckaroo, also Great-grandson of IMA Boone's Little Buckaroo Too. He's my first miniature stallion and I love him so!












and one of him NOT eating ha ha


----------



## mrsj

edited because I am mucking up my posting sorry!


----------



## Jill

Your Sunny looks so much like my own Sunny (Tibbs Sundowner (HOF) -- multi National Champion / Halter Hall of Fame)!!! Mine is a Boones Little Andy grandson and no Buckeroo, but very similar in look and color to your boy.


----------



## Flyin G Farm

Beautiful horses everyone! I have quite a few Buckeroo horses in my herd too





Here is Rowbuck Bequest of Broadway, a BOB (Buckeroo son) daughter:






And Bequest's 2005 daughter, who is sired by Little Kings Buckeroo God (Buckeroo son), Flyin G's American Beauty:






Then Little Americas Soshowme Buckeroo, who is a Buckeroo granddaughter/great granddaughter, she is also a national champion/multi-national champion driving horse (pleasure driving and roadster):






I have several other great grandkids of Buckeroo also...I love my Buckeroo horses!

Tracy


----------



## Jill

Love those horses, Tracy, especially "Bequest"


----------



## ruffian

Candice - I have dialup, and of course this thread is loading slowly, but the 2nd photo of your gorgeous stallion started with the BIG palomino, and my first thought was MAN HE GOT BIG AFTER RETIREMENT!



Then the little guy showed up!!

Sheryl - who is the darling little filly? I LIKE I LIKE

Faith - Bonsai showed in Midland in his prime, and he was magnificent!! He'd come off the trailer like a king! Gorgeous.

I have a few Buckeroos too.

Buck On's Panama Red - a BOB daughter, Buckeroo Granddaughter.






ERL Zeus Lightening Bolt - a son of Little King Buck Zeus, which makes him a Buckeroo Grandson






Bred together produced

LDS Zbolt Calypso Red - a great granddaughter on both sides.

2 Sons of Double Destiny --

Olive Branch Double Dynamic






Who produced 3 colts for me, one of which is LDS Double Marteenie:






Taylor Made's Senor Destino






Another Buckeroo Grandson by LK Double Your Bucks, LDS The Buckeroo Kid.


----------



## Judi Renchen

Ok here are my Buckeroos






Rockn Angels Buck N Arrogant Yearling Stallion (going to Nationals with Sheryl) Grandson of Buckeroo






Rockin Angels Little Bit of Honey my sweet yearling filly, Great Grand Daughter of Buckeroo, Grandaughter of Little Kings Cowboy Buck






Kickapoos Boy O Boy yearling stallion Great Great Grandson of Buckeroo, Grandson of IMA Boones Little BuckerooToo and son of Little Kings B T Buckin the Odds

and last but not least my yearling boy we lost this year. COWBOY!!! Grandson of Buckroo.






I don't know if I've uploaded these from photobucket the right way but here they are anyway.


----------



## jaychupp

I have lots of Buckeroo bred horses, but Im not sure how to post pictures yet

Jay Chupp


----------



## mrsj

Jill said:


> Your Sunny looks so much like my own Sunny (Tibbs Sundowner (HOF) -- multi National Champion / Halter Hall of Fame)!!! Mine is a Boones Little Andy grandson and no Buckeroo, but very similar in look and color to your boy.


What a compliment! Just had a look at your Sunny's page and he is very similar especially in the woolly pictures ha ha. I'm hoping to show Sunny next year and I'll be delighted if he looks even half as nice as yours.


----------



## CHARLOTTE & JOHN

Here is our Buckeroo bred horse.

Tiny Trotters Rompaway aka "Marigold".

Daughter of Little Kings Buckeroo Favor.

Grand-daughter to Boones little buckeroo on Sires side.

Also Grand-daughter to Candylands Best kept secreat on Dams side.


----------



## Minimor

This isn't a wonderful photo & doesn't do him justice, it's just a quick photo taken when the horses came in for grain while we were there looking...but this is my newest addition--our 2nd BOB grandson, appropriately named JEM Sudden Temptation....cuz that's what he was!



His dam is out of a Buckeroo/Rowdy bred mare, so he's got Buckeroo in there twice.


----------



## Nigel

I'm lovin these Buckeroos!!!

Leanna I LOVE your Silver Angel!!


----------



## Zora

Here is Ten Ls Splendors Elegant Angel, she has Boones little Buckeroo on her sires side. great grandsire. 





 Pictures enlarge if you click on them.


----------



## Laura Leopard

Here is my boy. He is Erica's Big City Conspiracy Theory. He's a Buckeroo grandson on his sire's side and a Buck Echo grandson on his dam's side, which makes him a great grandson of Buckeroo on his dam's side.


----------



## Jill

We have a few more now with our fillies and colt born this year. The buckskin fillies are sired by Destiny _(National Champion / Reserve National Grand Champion / Hall of Fame -- grandson of both Double Destiny and Buck Echo)_ and out of BTU perlino mares. The red dun colt is sired by DunIT _(AMHR National Top 10 / AMHA Honor Roll / Multi Champion -- grandson of both BTU and Yellow Diamond Little Feather, great grandson of Egyptian King)_. I love these "kids"





Left - Right: Whinny For Me's Echos of Infinity (Infinity), Whinny For Me's Echos of Perfection (Piper), and Whinny For Me's Finely Dun (Trooper)


----------



## Watcheye

Well I will definitely be taking more pics of him completely clipped instead of just head and neck clipped but for now heres Elliot. He is my little double dilute (so excited to get one of those! Especially one as sweet as this!) great grandson of Buckeroo.











hes a mover and a shaker. His tail often goes way higher!















Im so crazy about this horse its borderline ridiculous. Just ask April. I got him from her and she has to listen to me gush about him on the phone every time we talk...


----------



## targetsmom

We have another one to add too - our new colt "Max" is sired by SRF Buckshot, our Buck on Broadway grandson. Yes, the Buckeroo blood is getting diluted but it is mixed with Rowdy and Blue Boy too. (Max's dam Mira is a Cross Country Call Me Awesome daughter out of a Blue Boy bred mare). And Buckshot also carries Rowdy blood, being a Ramblin Starbuck grandson.

Here is Max at 4 days of age:


----------



## hafpints

Now that Katie posted the picture of Elliot I will post his sire who is a Bantam Buckeroo son and his other foals. The Palomino is his filly from 2007 and the 3 others are 2009 fillies.

Rockin Bantams Double Espresso











AWHP Bantams Vanilla Dream (2007 filly)






AWHP Espressos Foxi Lady






AWHP Bantams Splash Deduction






AWHP Bantams Tequila Twist


----------



## turtlecreek

We have one that I haven't shared before. I still can't get pics up on this forum, so here's the link:

http://champagnewishesminiatures.webs.com/theboys.htm

Enders Charms Sammy is our Buckeroo bred boy. He is 3 this year and a dun pinto. His sire is Boones Buckeroo Dream Charmer (grandson of Buckeroo) and out of Zephyrwoods BTU Empress (BTU daughter). This boy is Buckeroo through and through.

He's smart, people loving and posses just enough "attitude" to be fun.


----------



## TuffyLynn

HI ! We have "Little Kings Hallmarks Buckshot" He is both a Boone's Little Buckeroo grandson(by Little Kings Buckwheat) and a grandson of Komokos Little King Supreme. We enjoy him so very much!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

You guys have some gorgeous horses!!! Here are our Buckeroo bred horses:

Fallen Ash Scouts Blackeyed Susan (Granddaughter of Buckeroo and L&D Scout)







Maple Hollows Whos My Daddy (Out of Susan (above)).






Akers King Lady (Greatgranddaughter of Buckeroo and Granddaughter of King Supreme)






Shady Lane Bucks Lady Doll (out of LK Buck Off)






Alrions Destinys Magic Trick (out of Alvadars Double Destiny)






Arions Maple Hollows Destiny (out of Alvadars Double Destiny)






COH Echo Express (out of LK Buck Echo who of course is by Buckeroo)


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Oops I have more Buckeroo horses than posting allows



! But anyways here are the rest:

The following horses are all out of COH Echo Express making them great grandbabies of Buckeroo.

Maple Hollows Blue Chip Echo






Maple Hollows Lucky Blue Echo






Maple Hollows Perfect Echo






2009 unnamed babies:
















This filly is out of Susan above(buckerooxldscout) and Maple Hollows Sir Spot(not buckeroo bred)





















And while looking at my pedigrees on the studbooks I discovered that this filly does have Buckeroo a ways back in her pedigree





Lakeviews Diamond Gal






I think this is all of them lol, well except for the one that isnt born yet, I guess I can do a in utero shot lol, the baby will be the only baby this year by Magic Trick:


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis

wow - everyone has beautiful horses and Buckeroo to boot! Love seeing all the pictures! Thanks for sharing your wonderful horses - Guess we're all related? LOL LOL LOL

We breed Buckeroo bloodlines and apparently I have to get some new pics taken to share also - you're putting me to shame here!

Our current herdsires are a 30" buckskin Buckeroo son, a 29" Palomino BTU son, a 31.5" Smokey Black Buckeroo grandson (who's also an L&D Scout grandson on his dams side). And although only a yearling now - we're also excited about our Billy Idol son as he is also a Double Destiny grandson on his dams side (we also have his dam).

Our Buckeroo grandson had his first foals for us this year and they are fabulous. The Buckeroo son and BTU son are just breeding this year for the first time so we're anxious for next foaling season.

We have Buckeroo bred mares - lots of double buckeroo as well. And we just acquired three new mares - two of which are double Buckeroo- and the third just foaled a beautiful tiny filly by a Buckeroo son!

Some of our mares are also Blue Boy bloodlines which cross very well with the Buckeroo lines.

Until I get some great photos - you can check them all out on our website if you're interested. I'll try to update a few here later.

Congrats to everyone on their beautiful buckeroo horses!


----------



## Carolyn R

Here is a yearling by my Buck Echo son in my avatar (Omega)

Forget Me Nots Dare to Dream, all 29.5" of her.


----------



## garyo

Gary has a good time teasing me about our Buckeroo son that I absolutely adore. He is as sweet as he is beautiful. We are hopeful that we will have at least two Buckeroo grandbabies next year.











Ruth


----------



## roxy's_mom

Here's my Buckeroo girl. Her sire is Little Kings Centurian by Little Kings Buckwheat who is by Boones Little Buckeroo making her a great-granddaughter. She also goes back to Dels Cowboy as a great-granddaugher on her dam's side. She's starting to roan out more and more each year so I'm starting to think she has a little bit sabino in her.

Pick Pocket Centurians Deelite











Becky M.


----------

